# Scenting conditions



## tom remboldt (Feb 10, 2008)

I was wondering what are the best and worst scenting conditions for a dog. I have hunted onwet and frosty days and lost a few birds on days like this and aondering if it was the dogs fault or just poor scenting conditions.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Tom, this is just a guess from observation. I think warm and dry is the worst scenting condition. Cold and dry is next worst. Warm and humid is better. When frost thaws off it's better scenting. That is just observation and has no scientific basis. Smell is a sense that humans can't experience very well, maybe because we try to transfer a sensory stimulus into conscious thought and an animal doesn't do that.

My hunting buddies and I argue this. They like to go at the crack of dawn. I like the forenoon better. Because conditions are better for the dog. IMHO


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree with Dick. Next on the list would be warm, with rain. TO much scent if that is possible. Dogs have a bunch of false points and the scent stays almost to long. Dog is hunting a bird that was there 2 hours ago.


----------



## tom remboldt (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. The cover that I was hunting was thick grass about waste high. It looked like reed canary grass. There must have been to much scent then,as I lost a coouple of birds and got mad and went home so I wouldn't loss any more. My dog usally does good.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I hate hot, dry weather. If I had my preference it would be temperature at about 50 degrees, humidity around 60%, wind about 10mph. That's perfect. The dog won't perform as well in conditions either side of these ranges.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree with all said, one note....keep the dog hydrated.

when they get thirsy and their noses dry out they have a hard time smelling anything.


----------

